# Happy Birthday Lotus!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Joe! I hope you can take some time away from school to celebrate your big day!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lotus!!!! Hope you have a grrrrrreat day!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Lotus!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Lotus!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birthday lotus I hope its great


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Lotus!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Joe!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Lotus!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Lotus!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

happy birthday


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lotus! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya Lotus!!!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday Lotus!!! I hope you enjoyed a great day!!*


----------

